# Dune HD Smartbox 4k



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

Has anyone tried the Dune HD Smartbox 4k ? Any inputs ? I am thinking of purchasing one to replace my ageing WDTV Live. Thanks


----------



## sportflyer (May 2, 2010)

sportflyer said:


> Has anyone tried the Dune HD Smartbox 4k ? Any inputs ? I am thinking of purchasing one to replace my ageing WDTV Live. Thanks


Sorry posted in the wrong forum. I will repost in the HTPC forum.


----------

